# ASUS ROG GL552JX-DM291D vs LENOVO Y5070-59441760 vs Dell Inspiron 5548



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 12, 2015)

Hey there,


I am looking to purchase a new laptop for me. What do you suggest out of the listed models in the thread title? 

Asus ROG GL552JX DM291D Core I7 4750HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Full HD 4GB Graphics | eBay

Lenovo Y5070 59441760 Core I7 4720HQ 4GB 1TB 15 6" Fullhd 2GB GTX 960M GDDR5 | eBay

Dell Inspiron 5548 I7 5th GEN 8GB 1TB 8GB SSD 15 6 FHD Touch 4GB Graph | eBay

All of the laptops are from the same seller. I am also open to suggestions. Please let me know if anything else is more better in this price range.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 12, 2015)

Fill rhe questionairre


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 12, 2015)

Dell has the weakest CPU & GPU
Lenovo is the best performer, followed closely by ASUS

Some other things:
- ASUS one has 7200rpm HDD & additional M2 slot, Y50 doesn't have any additional slot, i think
- Lenovo has TN display according to the listing, so inferior to ASUS's display
- Lenovo is lighter than ASUS

So get one among Lenovo n ASUS

Note: I suppose you need a gaming laptop, so i'm neglecting Dell...


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 12, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Dell has the weakest CPU & GPU
> Lenovo is the best performer, followed closely by ASUS
> 
> Some other things:
> ...



Both are TN panels.
Asus build quality >> Lenovo

So here's the deal-
1. If you have the definte use of 960m like gaming or even GPU accelerated stuff get Lenovo.

Medium gamer,vouch for build quality get Asus.

Note you can swap out both displays to 1080p ips for ~$80.

Add a SSD preferably 256 GB.
SATA III 2.5" offers better performance than M.2.

You have to buy a 4 GB RAM stick.~1.6k
Ripjaws 1600mhz 11-11-11-28

or Corsair Value Select @amazon for 1.9k


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 12, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> Dell has the weakest CPU & GPU
> Lenovo is the best performer, followed closely by ASUS
> 
> Some other things:
> ...





kunalgujarathi said:


> Both are TN panels.
> Asus build quality >> Lenovo
> 
> So here's the deal-
> ...



Thank you for the reply. I will not be gaming at all on my laptop as I have a good PC rig for gaming plus laptop gaming is not my taste. The most important thing for me is build quality + performance + good display. Where I can upgrade the display? Will Macbook be a good option since I am only purchasing the laptop for work usage? What do you all suggest?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 13, 2015)

Get the Asus one and change the display to an IPS panel if you don't like it.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 13, 2015)

Where can the display of the Asus model mentioned above be upgraded/replaced/bought in India???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Dec 13, 2015)

No not in India

But you can import it-
www.LaptopScreen.com


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 13, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Thank you for the reply. I will not be gaming at all on my laptop as I have a good PC rig for gaming plus laptop gaming is not my taste. The most important thing for me is build quality + performance + good display. Where I can upgrade the display? Will Macbook be a good option since I am only purchasing the laptop for work usage? What do you all suggest?



For no gaming you don't need those laptops, ASUS or Lenovo (What are you planning to do with such high performance? )

I will say, get an i5 + FHD display laptop, swap out HDD for SSD(256GB) [Put the HDD in place of DVD drive with proper connectors n all or make it an ext HDD]
If so, look at HP ab031tx
HP Pavilion 15-ab031TX Notebook (M2W74PA) (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows 8.1- 2GB Graphics) (White) - Buy HP Pavilion 15-ab031TX Notebook (M2W74PA) (5th Gen Intel Core i5- 4GB RAM- 1TB HDD- 39.62 cm (15.6)- Windows
You will get ADP in India. Also being a ULV CPU, it will give better battery life than other 2

I personally don't think that you will hate the display of ASUS(if its TN then you might)...
For changing display cheaply, you'll have to import it & install it yourself/ask service centre guys to do it


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Dec 14, 2015)

anupam_pb said:


> For no gaming you don't need those laptops, ASUS or Lenovo (What are you planning to do with such high performance? )
> 
> I will say, get an i5 + FHD display laptop, swap out HDD for SSD(256GB) [Put the HDD in place of DVD drive with proper connectors n all or make it an ext HDD]
> If so, look at HP ab031tx
> ...



I do somewhat agree with you. I was looking at the gaming laptops due to their better build quality and heat dissipation. 

Thank you guys for all your advice. I will be doing more research and will make my purchase.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 14, 2015)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I do somewhat agree with you. I was looking at the gaming laptops due to their better build quality and heat dissipation.
> 
> Thank you guys for all your advice. I will be doing more research and will make my purchase.



Do post whatever you decide...


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 18, 2015)

[h=1]Lenovo Y50-70 59-445565 comes with ips display and 960M
Rs84,000 at amazon.in[/h]


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 18, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> [h=1]Lenovo Y50-70 59-445565 comes with ips display and 960M
> Rs84,000 at amazon.in[/h]


Your point being??? 

Advertising???


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Dec 24, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Your point being???
> 
> Advertising???


My point being that its available unlike the posted my OP which is unavailable
My point being there is an IPS model for Y50 70 making it the best real gaming laptop under Rs 1 lakh in India (DDR3 based cards are useless)
My point being its priced competitively to its rivals listed by OP
My point being you can stop being a smarta$$

My post gave some meaningful info, while yours simple wasted bandwidth


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> My point being that its available unlike the posted my OP which is unavailable
> My point being there is an IPS model for Y50 70 making it the best real gaming laptop under Rs 1 lakh in India (DDR3 based cards are useless)
> My point being its priced competitively to its rivals listed by OP
> My point being you can stop being a smarta$$
> ...


+1000


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 24, 2015)

@OP: if u will not game on these laptop then don't waste 60k on it...instead get a cheaper laptop which will service your main purpose.

recently i was doing R&D for a gaming laptop for my frnd and found that MSI is better brand in terms of availability,performance though a bit costlier than ASUS but still excellent


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jan 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> @OP: if u will not game on these laptop then don't waste 60k on it...instead get a cheaper laptop which will service your main purpose.
> 
> recently i was doing R&D for a gaming laptop for my frnd and found that MSI is better brand in terms of availability,performance though a bit costlier than ASUS but still excellent



Agreed. I had skipped the purchase of a new laptop and used my brother's old laptop for travel. I feel I did right by saving money.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2016)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> Agreed. I had skipped the purchase of a new laptop and used my brother's old laptop for travel. I feel I did right by saving money.



Wise decision...appreciated


----------

